# Amp covers in Canada?



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a small bass combo amp that I'm moving regularly and I'm interested in getting a cover for it. I've been looking online and it appears that most of the American companies doing covers want as much to ship to Canada as the cover itself is worth. Is there anyone in Canada doing amp covers? I used to love the D2F covers made by Tom in Washington state, but since his passing and the closing of D2F, I need to find someone new. The amp, by the way, is an Ampeg BA108 (the square cabinet, not the newer angled cabinet model)


----------



## gearlovin (Apr 9, 2013)

Cover amp in Qc






Sign in to your account







coveramp.com





Envoyé de mon SM-G973W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, gearlovin. They don't show a listing for my amp, but I've sent them an inquiry.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Coveramp will make anything, as long as your measurements are correct, it will fit every time. I’ve done at least a half a dozen custom covers that are not in the list and no issues so far. I love the synthetic leather with red stitching.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I've done some looking at the Coveramp site. Their products might be great quality, but it looks as if they're premium priced. I think I could buy a cover in the US and pay the shipping charges to Canada and still come in cheaper than Coveramp's price for the cover even before shipping. Thanks anyway for your responses.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

Cover Amp is fantastic, and has never failed me. I would pay their price again for that alone.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

zdogma said:


> Coveramp will make anything, as long as your measurements are correct, it will fit every time. I’ve done at least a half a dozen custom covers that are not in the list and no issues so far. I love the synthetic leather with red stitching.


Same here. In fact one arrived today. I have Tuki and Studio Slips too but they pale in comparison to the top of the line padded from Coveramp. Shop Canadian!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

DaddyDog said:


> Same here. In fact one arrived today. I have Tuki and Studio Slips too but they pale in comparison to the top of the line padded from Coveramp. Shop Canadian!


The ballistic nylon covers like Tuki and Studio slips work fine for protection but they catch pet hair like crazy, that makes them a no go in my house.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I can appreciate the differences between the most basic bare-bones product and the superb quality of a cost-no-object item. When I was working, I could afford to buy the best regardless of what it cost. As a limited-income pensioner, I have to weigh the differences and determine what my expectations are. When I bought the cover for my vintage Twin Reverb head, it was important to get something durable that would last a lifetime and prevent any bumps and bruises to a valuable amp. In this case, I'm talking about a sub-100.00 bass amp and my only concern is preventing it from getting wet between my car and the venue. It just doesn't warrant a premium cover that's going to cost more than the amp did. I'll definitely buy Canadian every time if the cost is similar, but I can buy a US cover that'll do what I need for a little more than half the price of the Canadian one. I do appreciate your opinions, but I don't need the best money can buy....I just need something cheap that'll do what I need. My mistake was in assuming I'd be able to save money by not paying huge shipping from the US.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Spellcaster said:


> In this case, I'm talking about a sub-100.00 bass amp and my only concern is preventing it from getting wet between my car and the venue.


Good old garbage bag in this case 

All kidding aside, I don't think anybody's trying to convince you, we're (myself included) just pointing out how much we like the CoverAmp product (for other readers out there too) 

Cheers


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I also highly recommend CoverAmp, and have ordered several of their covers over the years. Their products are great and they are nice to deal with,


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

So you want a custom made amp cover made in Canada but you balk at the frankly quite reasonable price (when you consider the quality) of the recommended option? Coveramp does have the studio style covers which are on the more affordable range. I have several of their standard covers and one of the studio covers. The studio is WAY better than those plain thin vinyl covers that come with some Fender amps. I know they say it's a studio cover but it would be absolutely fine for local gigging. I've also used their available template and just provided all my measurements for a custom cover. The cost is the same. Coveramp rules.

Their pricing reflects the scope of their operation. I believe it's just a husband and wife team. If you get into all sorts of options like pouches, padding, and straps then yeah they can get pricey. But the standard covers are a great product at their price point.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't much care for the tone of your response. I didn't specify a "custom" cover, and frankly, I could care less if it's made in Canada. One of those thin vinyl covers similar to the Fender types would be fine, and if it's made in China but sold by a Canadian retailer that would be okay too. I was just looking for a way to avoid cross-border shipping hoping it would make it more economical. That's fine....I'll buy one of the basic 29.00 covers from the US and pay the questionably high shipping cost. It'll still be a hell of lot cheaper than what you're suggesting Toast Man. And then I'll say goodbye. There are lots of other places to talk guitars and not get your kind of attitude.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

If you have any crafty friends or family that sew you could probably get a simple cover made for next to nothing.


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> If you have any crafty friends or family that sew you could probably get a simple cover made for next to nothing.


Good idea. I’ve heard that someone in these here parts done sewed up covers fer musishuns, and fifty years ago one of my sisters made a gigbag that took loads of abuse.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Spellcaster said:


> I don't much care for the tone of your response. I didn't specify a "custom" cover, and frankly, I could care less if it's made in Canada. One of those thin vinyl covers similar to the Fender types would be fine, and if it's made in China but sold by a Canadian retailer that would be okay too. I was just looking for a way to avoid cross-border shipping hoping it would make it more economical. That's fine....I'll buy one of the basic 29.00 covers from the US and pay the questionably high shipping cost. It'll still be a hell of lot cheaper than what you're suggesting Toast Man. And then I'll say goodbye. There are lots of other places to talk guitars and not get your kind of attitude.


I purchased a cover and its not good enough to tour with, there were different levels. Their products are quite good though. Their prices are not that great, so I know what your talking about going over the border. I did order 1 from Tuki, and it did end up cheaper than the Coveramp Premium. Like I said coveramps products are good, but the fellow running it, no so much. That took me elsewhere. We live in the world of option and I exercised that option. It would be nice to have other resources for this in Canada. If anyone knows any other besides coveramp, please chime in.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

@Spellcaster.....100% on D2f covers.....pricing, quality and customer service.
Tom was the man, great guy.
I especially liked his sense of humour when describing the colour choices.
He is missed for alot of reasons.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

loudtubeamps said:


> @Spellcaster.....100% on D2f covers.....pricing, quality and customer service.
> Tom was the man, great guy.
> I especially liked his sense of humour when describing the colour choices.
> He is missed for alot of reasons.


Doug did they close down?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Dom Polito said:


> Doug did they close down?


Hey there @Dom Polito ....yes. When Tom passed, they closed the doors AFAIKnow.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

D2F covers sad news and customer info


I've posted here in the past about these nice covers and their awesome service. Turns out that the excellent gentleman who ran the company and did all the orders and customer service passed away unexpectedly. It sounds like the folks there are really struggling to decipher his whole computer...




www.tdpri.com


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Worth checking?





LeCover | AMP Covers | Studio Covers | Official Site


Selection of amp covers, custom amp covers and stuido covers



lecover.com


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> Worth checking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is nit picky, but man, nowadays people should get a decent looking mobile responsive website. If you don't have a referral and know a place is good already, this is an awful looking first impression. Even a Wix or Shopify site (which pretty much anyone can build a basic site with) will look very good and professional compared to that.

Anyway, I am looking for a cover for a Yamaha thr10. With how popular those are I thought it wouldn't be hard, but finding anything in Canada seems to be. That's how I found this post.


----------

